# Beethoven - Op. 73 - Piano Concerto No. 5 ("Emperor")



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?

Piano: Krystian Zimerman
Conductor: Leonard Bernstein 
Orchestra: Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

It's a fantastic piece. I've heard over 15 completely outstanding performances of it so far. Pick any reputable pianist and orchestra, and you will probably enjoy this music.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

My first favourite piece of classical music. It no longer occupies that position but I do still love it.

So many fine recordings. My go-to is still the one by John Lill which I've loved for decades.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

Is Beethoven's music good?
Is the sky blue?
Is water wet?

Sorry, I still fail to see the purpose of these threads.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Excellent , I can't think of another concerto (besides no 3 Beethoven) are so great, the few seconds between part two and 3 and the end. .......  
Favourites: , Serkin, Cliburn, and Lupu.


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

RobertJTh said:


> Is Beethoven's music good?
> Is the sky blue?
> Is water wet?
> 
> Sorry, I still fail to see the purpose of these threads.


It’s also just a place for discussing the piece, sharing experiences listening to it and recommending recordings. For me the poll is just a side thing. And when @HansZimmer chooses a piece that isn’t well known like he sometimes does it also might introduce new music to forum members. This time that’s probably not the case


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

Excellent , one of the very best imho


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Animal the Drummer said:


> My first favourite piece of classical music.


It was not my first favourite but still somewhat seminal. The "zeroth" were a bunch of "bonbons" like Morning mood, 1812 Ouverture, Capriccio italien, then came probably the Tchaikovsky b flat minor concerto and Dvorak's New world symphony. I might even have heard the Eroica and Pastoral before the 5th concerto (this was the old Brendel/Mehta Vox recording on a strange series "Family library of classical music" or so. I was immediately enchanted, it was probably the first longish piece where I liked everything and didn't have to wait for the "big tunes" or other favorite movements...


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

One of the greatest concertos by anyone. Leon Fleisher, Szell, the Cleveland Orchestra still is my top choice.


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

One of the greatest. Up there with Brahms # 2


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Isn't it kind of silly asking the quality of the Beethoven "Emporer" concerto?


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't know if this video was suggested by this forum or the YouTube algorithm, but it is absolutely phenomenal. The soloist is absolutely there in the moment and not just going through the motions.


----------

